# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Khám phá món canh rong biển Hàn Quốc - canh rong bien

## hangnt

Canh rong biển là món ăn nổi tiếng của người Hàn quốc. Hãy cùng Didau.org khám phá những điều thú vị ẩn giấu trong món canh này.



Món ăn không thể thiếu trong mỗi dịp sinh nhật của người Hàn Quốc
Canh rong biển trong tiếng Hàn là Miyeok Kuk, một món ăn truyền thống đầy ý nghĩa. Theo truyền thống, canh rong biển thường được những người phụ nữ dùng sau khi sinh trong nhiều ngày bởi họ tin rằng món ăn này sẽ giúp sản phụ có nhiều sữa cho em bé hơn.Vào đầu thế kỉ 20, điều này đã được khẳng định một cách chắc chắn hơn. Một nhà hóa học người Đức đã nghiên cứu ra rằng trong canh rong biển có chứa hàm lượng cao chất iot và một số dưỡng chất khác rất tốt cho các bà mẹ sau khi sinh.

Qua nhiều năm kinh nghiệm cho thấy, rong biển có tác dụng khử máu độc, giảm nguy cơ rụng răng, rụng tóc rất tốt đối với sản phụ sau khi sinh. Trong thời gian “ở cữ”, người phụ nữ Hàn Quốc thường xuyên uống canh rong biển trong suốt 3 tháng liền cơ đấy.



Bát canh đầy ý nghĩa!
Xuất xứ từ tính năng mang nhiều công dụng đối với sức khỏe con người, canh rong biển đã trở thành biểu tượng cho lòng tôn kính và biết ơn người mẹ đã phải “mang nặng đẻ đau”. Bởi vậy, canh rong biển là thực phẩm không thể thiếu trong các buổi lễ sinh nhật, nó luôn nhắc nhở người con trong lễ sinh nhật của mình phải nhớ tới công ơn sinh thành của mẹ, và đây cũng là một trong những nét văn hóa rất đẹp của người Hàn Quốc.



Một nét văn hóa ẩm thực đẹp!
Có rất nhiều món canh rong biển khác nhau nhưng món canh rong biển truyền thống của người Hàn Quốc mà họ thường ăn vào những dịp sinh nhật là món canh rong biển nấu với thịt bò.



Canh rong biển nấu bí



Canh rong biển đậu
Trước đây, món canh này thường được ăn nhiều trong các dịp đặc biệt như lễ đầy tháng, ngày sinh nhật...của người Hàn Quốc. Tuy nhiên, ngày nay canh rong biển trở rất phổ biến hơn, xuất hiện nhiều tại các gia đình, nhà hàng Hàn Quốc.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## vaga_pro2006

canh rong biển hàn quốc ko bik ăn ngon ko nhỉ
xem phim hàn quốc nhiều thấy ẩm thực hàn đúng là hấp dẫn  :cuoi1:

----------

